# Burstner Wardrobe



## Smokeyjoe (Nov 30, 2009)

This is both a quick warning to other owners and a question about how typical this is of build quality/robustness of motorhomes in general. I hope to be deluged by posts saying think myself lucky I didn't buy anything else, but let's see.
We're newbies and used our van for 3 week plus to France/Pyrenees/Spain this summer. Consequently the wardrobe in our new Nexxo T660 was full. It features a slide out wardrobe rail (why, when - if arranged at 90 degs, you could see the entire contents with ease and not foul the tv aerial). The wardrobe rail - to my horror and with great loss of faith in Burstner - collapsed, due to the weight, worsened by the leverage when extended. The horrifying part - which meant a trip to Mr Bricolage somewhere in France - was that the interior 'timber', where not integral I presume, is like a virtually hollow wood effect balsa board. Not even chip board as we know it. Upside of all this is of course, the vehicle's lightness, but the worse is to come. the wardrobe rail is *screwed*, not through bolted, to the underside of the upper wardrobe shelf. And unbelievably, by only 4 screws, each one about 10mm long (shorter than the thickness of the board) and 2.5mm in diameter. How these 4 screws were meant to carry, acting vertically, 15 shirts, and a few pairs of trousers and jackets, I can't imagine. *What were the guys in the factory thinking of!*
So, if you've got one of these extending rails in your wardrobe particularly, and have yet to discover this horror, go and replace the screws, though bolting and using big washers on the topside to spread the load.
How typical is this kind of construction board? The only other van I've seen in close enough detail is the Autosleeper Topaz, which I'm told has solid wood. Was I looking for the wrong things when selecting our perfect van?


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

Are you sure it was an original Burstner fitment? Our T605 has no such thing in the wardrobe, only a stout hanging rail, the thickness of a broom shank.

Colin


----------



## TDG (May 26, 2009)

Smokeyjoe said:


> .....Was I looking for the wrong things when selecting our perfect van?


Doubt if there is such a thing as the "perfect" van :roll: 
There are always going to be compromises so the best you can get is the one that has the most "must haves" and "nice to haves" and the fewest "musn't haves" on your check list :wink:


----------



## Smokeyjoe (Nov 30, 2009)

TDG said:


> Smokeyjoe said:
> 
> 
> > .....Was I looking for the wrong things when selecting our perfect van?
> ...


Thanks TDG; big question is is your van better quality interior and how solid is the wood? ta.


----------



## Smokeyjoe (Nov 30, 2009)

camallison said:


> Are you sure it was an original Burstner fitment? Our T605 has no such thing in the wardrobe, only a stout hanging rail, the thickness of a broom shank.
> 
> Colin


hi, yes, absolutely....the van was new and there was no evidence of the more obvious broom shank type wardrobe rail; absolutely as we saw it on the stand at the february show at the nEC. what do you think of your interior quality?


----------



## OwnedbyCollies (Dec 7, 2009)

We have the same rail in our wardrobe but it doesn't get much use as we are scruffy b****rs and most of our clothes are folded! We would prefer to have shelves instead of a rail. I have put some hooks up in the wardrobe for hanging coats, fleeces etc... and have plastic storage boxes at the bottom for 'smalls'.

On a similar vein - the folding flap on the side of the bench seat (for putting up the front bed) has fallen off. It is held on by small screws in a long hinge and could not take the weight of being sat on regularly when folded - how the flimsy flaps are supposed to stand the weight of people in bed when its deployed I do not know!


----------



## TDG (May 26, 2009)

Smokeyjoe said:


> TDG said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks TDG; big question is is your van better quality interior and how solid is the wood? ta.
> ...


----------



## foll-de-roll (Oct 29, 2007)

Hi



You've got fifteen shirts!!!


We lived int shoebox.    


Andy


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Shoebox!!!! you were lucky, I had to make do with a secondhand polythene bag. 8O :lol: 

tony


----------



## ICDSUN (Oct 10, 2006)

We have the same arrangement as your extending rail, our shelves are different from described ie:18-19mm furniture/conti board, the screws holding the rail are 20 x 4mm I seem to recall as 1 was loose as I tightened it it just bruised the top of shelf

Not had any issue with the rail/weight travelling on business with suits etc, but as you pointed out not much support given by the type of shelf material, I have noticed that the newer vans seem less sturdily constructed in some areas using lighter weight materials etc, probably driven by payload issues on the various chassis, not specific to Burstner but generally have noticed similar from other leading Euro brands

I hope that is all you have go wrong with your van and please tell us how you are allowed that much space in a wardrobe, I am lucky to get a shelf of my own :lol: 

Chris


----------

